# 200 calories



## Richard King (Jan 3, 2007)

This isn't a recipe or chef tip but it is interesting to look at the various differences in amounts of foods such as the amount of peanut butter vs the amount of broccoli that equals 200 cal.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-200-calories-look-like.htm


----------

